# New Deer Stand



## wrx-snowdrift

I got my new deer stand put up this weekend. Went pretty well except for when I was trimming some Buckthorn for a better line of sight I hit a rock with my nearly new chain. Guess I'll get some extra practice at sharpening.


----------



## alleyyooper

Looks airy but gets you above stuff and the down ward shooting angle is nice.
Got to Lowe's, Home Depot or check at paint stores for OOP's paint/ out door stain. I have even seen it at Wal Mart a couple times.

 Al


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

alleyyooper said:


> Looks airy but gets you above stuff and the down ward shooting angle is nice.
> Got to Lowe's, Home Depot or check at paint stores for OOP's paint/ out door stain. I have even seen it at Wal Mart a couple times.
> 
> Al


 Thanks for the tip. Painting is in the plan. It's all treated wood and is pretty damp yet so I figured I'd let it dry out a year and then paint it. I also have plans to add some sort of "flip-up" windows and a simple door to help keep the wind down but I just ran out of time and the wife thought I was spending too much time and money on something I only use a few days out of the year.


----------



## alleyyooper

This is my fifth deer blind, wife doesn't mind because I spend the whole season in one some place. Other wise I would go around to the different windows to see what is in the yard and very possibly shoot a buck from the house.
Lowe's and Home Depot charge $5.00 a gallon for OOP paint/stain.





This is another one I was building.





Yet another one I slapped together one night after a freezing rain froze up the zippers in my portable blind. I just stained it sky blue about a month ago with a oops stain I got at Home Depot. then in the summer raised it to 6 feet.













I watch for people setting windows out for the trash pick up. As long as it isn't tempered glass you can cut it to a size you want.
I posted her about saving that glass. This is from those 6 pane windows, lay the panes on their side and butt 2 together they fit together tight and if they don't a few swiped with a sharpening stone will get them that way. the panes do some times very in size so I cut the fram a little big then trim it after wards.









Hope this helps and gives you some Ideas. I have also built two blinds out of free pallets. Found out the windows don't have to be that large.






 Al


----------



## craddock

here are a couple pictures of mine that I just finished


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

They look like some nice stands Al. The first one with large platform looks like you could set your grill up there and have a cookout! I was thinking the same thing for my windows, find some old glass and make my own frame. I had thought about using plexiglass until I priced it. I might need to make my window openings a little smaller but I like big windows. In my area a lot of people around me do drives so sometimes the deer are running full speed past your stand so a big opening is needed.

Craddock, that looks great. Perfect 2/3 man stand for bringing the kids with. Looks solid, especially with those utility pole legs. That one is definitely there to stay. Love the hand rail, nice touch.

I wish I had some pictures of some of our other stands. You'd get a kick out of them. Old pallets and junk wood just cobbled together, big square bales on a trailer with a pickup topper for a roof, 250 gal cage tanks on legs, etc. That's why I built this new stand. I got so sick of the junk ones that were not very nice to sit in, wouldn't last more than a few years and some were probably pretty unsafe.


----------



## alleyyooper

Here is the one I made with 90% recycled stuff. Most all my raised blinds have a 3 foot porch.





 Al


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's mine


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

Those are my shooting lanes, the pics are about seven years old now so the trees are bigger and the field behind me is planted and grown some.


----------



## Jim Timber

For windows you can talk to contractors through the renewal by anderson and pella retail locations - tear outs from old single and even double payne jobs can be had free.


----------



## wrx-snowdrift

This is the only picture I have of what I came up with. Its a panoramic taken with my phone on deer opener. On the left side you can see my "windows". I just cut a dado slot in a 2x4 and put in two pieces of plexiglass. I only did the 2 sides (the other would be behind me in the photo). The plexiglass is expensive but I found some laying around that I had from when I was making some picture frames out of reclaimed wood. I ended up buying another sheet from Menards but even on sale it's not the cheapest. The windows can slide either direction and are surprisingly quiet. The dado cut on the top of the window is extra deep so the plexiglass can be lifted up and easily removed which I wanted because we will sometimes drive the grove so the person in this stand might have a shot at a deer running flat out, so having the windows removed is very nice. I also remove the windows at the end of the year (I'm not sure how durable plexiglass is for sunlight fading and snow/wind abrasion but I figured I could just pull them out and store them at home). I mainly just wanted these windows to block the wind (as you can see I am very exposed) and they worked very well for that but I think I might redo the dado cuts and cut a slot for each pane because when the wind picked up they would vibrate against each other which was quite annoying. If I do that I will fill the gap between the two panes where they overlap with some felt weather striping. Having windows on the north and west sides definitely helped cut the wind but it still swirls around so I will also plan on adding the other windows an a door for next year.

And in case you're wondering, no, this stand did not help me get a deer this year but it sure was a nice place to watch that sunrise!


----------



## Ron660

I can see over 500 yds from this stand.


----------



## Ron660

Range finder helps with long range shots.


----------



## Ron660

My custom 264mag.


----------



## Ronaldo

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 466040
> 
> My custom 264mag.


Do you find it challenging to find ammo for the .264 win mag? And i see its a left hand custom. Nice


----------



## Ron660

Ronaldo said:


> Do you find it challenging to find ammo for the .264 win mag? And i see its a left hand custom. Nice


 Thanks. Yes factory 264 ammo is hard to find. I've been using handloads from Superior Ammunition. I have most of the handloading supplies I need to handload myself. Competition dies were very expensive. The best handloads I've shot so far were 140gr Berger VLD hunting bullets. They grouped 1" at 375yds. I have a Krieger #8 contour 1:8.5 twist on the 264 with a McMillan HTG stock. I like it. Trigger is 2.25lbs.


----------



## esshup

Ron660 said:


> View attachment 466038
> 
> Range finder helps with long range shots.



Good choice on a rangefinder. Mine was a requirement to help me take a yote at 867 yds.


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Here's the one I built last summer,






I milled all the lumber out of "mostly" dead pines,






that I harvested off my place,






SR


----------



## alleyyooper

Early November morning view from my favorite deer stand.





 Al


----------



## amberg

Good view alley, looks like a nice yote calling spot.


----------



## alleyyooper

I didn't have to call my very first coyote I got out of this deer blind. Was a rainy day so the deer were pretty much holed up. I had decided to eat my lunch sandwiches and then take a nap. Woke up a hour and a half later to bright sun shine and saw coyote out the window To the right of that is a cedar tree island. I had my 243 with 85gr Serria HPBT hand loads. shot it just behind the left ear about 130 yards. Popped its eye balls out.

 Al


----------



## amberg

Good deal, keep up the good work.


----------



## alleyyooper

After deer hunting coyote hunting is my favorite past time.

 Al


----------



## amberg

Thanks, I hope so!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

alleyyooper said:


> Here is the one I made with 90% recycled stuff. Most all my raised blinds have a 3 foot porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al



I like this blind quite a bit, especially *the* *colors*... pretty sure would... could... should maybe pass for FAA Approved: low flying aircraft clearance and avoidance... kinda like a tall water tower, etc...


----------



## alleyyooper

With the red color even though not blaze orange I feel safe from the city boys when hunting from it.

 Al


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Here's the one I built last summer,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I milled all the lumber out of "mostly" dead pines,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that I harvested off my place,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR



*very nice!* milled ur own lumber! impressive... but then I would expect no less from you!  I like the deer blind, has a mountain chalet look to it, imo...

all the deer blind pix interesting... no two alike but purpose of each the same....


----------



## Sawyer Rob

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *very nice!* milled ur own lumber! impressive... but then I would expect no less from you!  I like the deer blind, has a mountain chalet look to it, imo...
> 
> all the deer blind pix interesting... no two alike but purpose of each the same....


 Thankyouverymuch!

IF you are interested, there's a few more picts. here, AND some other good picts of cool things AS members build, at the link,

http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ng-with-your-milled-wood-merged.47084/page-57

SR


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

Sawyer Rob said:


> Thankyouverymuch!
> 
> IF you are interested, there's a few more picts. here, AND some other good picts of cool things AS members build, at the link,
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/communi...ng-with-your-milled-wood-merged.47084/page-57
> 
> SR



thanks for the tip! yes, I am interested and will ck it out.  I continue to remain humbled at the never ending scope,scale and quality of the many, many wood related themes and projects presented here on the AS! and of course, the saws are in a class all by themselves...


----------



## VintageMike

I wish I was born a Yooper but I am just a troll....


----------



## Sepia

Those are some comfy looking stands - not sure I could stay awake in one of those haha. A good way to keep them quiet is to put a layer or two of old carpet on the floor, and on the roof! the stuff on the roof will improve your ability to hear the critters, rather than hearing the rain pounding And don't think the deer are all laying down in the rain. Two of the biggest bucks I have got were traveling mid-morning in the rain. I think they can sense when all the hunters are inside keeping warm rather than outside getting soaked.


----------

